# The surf casting rods that used in the U.S.A



## NorthAdriatic (Nov 3, 2008)

hello friends. I would ask what are the brands and the rods that used more for fishing from the beach in USA?
What characteristics have your surf casting rods ?
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

There are far too many brands and types of rods used to name them all. Anything from 7' lightweigth plugging rods up 13 or 14' heavy bait rods.

Preferences vary up and down the east coast, depending on location, species sought, terrain fished, etc.

A general concept of bait fishing from the surf typically employs a rod 12 to 13' in length, capable of tossing 8 oz of lead + cut bait. Such rods are usually rated for 6-12 oz, or thereabouts.

There are a large number of factory built rods available, and a fair number of blanks available-- tho the majority are usually manufactured in the far east, there are a few made in the US rod companies.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> There are far too many brands and types of rods used to name them all. Anything from 7' lightweigth plugging rods up 13 or 14' heavy bait rods.
> 
> Preferences vary up and down the east coast, depending on location, species sought, terrain fished, etc.
> 
> ...


Yup! Just a few of the many names...Breakaway, Ocean Master (from Bass Pro Shops), AFAW (Any Fish, Anywhere) Lamiglass, St. Croix, G. Loomis, Ugly Stick, Beefstick, Daiwa Saltiga, Sealine, Surf Classic and Eliminator rods, Tica, and others.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

WRI, CTS, Rainshadow.........


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

yep, we use a lot of stuff. I think in general though, our rods have stiffer tips than those in Europe. The high inertia casts are frowned on here because most fishing spots are crowded at times and folks worry about new fishermen losing control of the weight and hurting someone. So we tend to use safer casts that don't need the same properties of those in Europe. 

On a related note, I wish Gatti made surf rods. I really enjoy their fly blanks. I've just finished up a G5 and it's one more nice blank, hand crafted in Italy.


----------

